# Two labels!



## Joanie (Feb 10, 2007)

Get your sparkling label ready, Wade!!!!







And this for the elderberry...






*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## sangwitch (Feb 10, 2007)

beautiful Joan... simply beautiful


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2007)

More winners, Joan.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm cheating on my batch of Sparkling, I grabbed the free custom labels from George.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 10, 2007)

Booooo hissssss! =)


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2007)

At least this batch will have labels on them finally! Besides I have to
get a new printer as mine is starting to bust my chops but it has seen
a lot of work. I copy and burn alot of cd's and dvd's and make labels
for disks and covers. Ive been doing this for many years and have 512
dvd's in my collection not counting the 188 I made for my daughter and
not counting the 763 cd's!!!!!! I also have all these movies backed up
on hard drives. About 15 300 gig hard drives in all. I have 32 gigs of
music in two computers just in case one computer goes bad and I have to
reload from one to another like I just had to do due to the virus but
all the other hardrives are boxed up in my closet.


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 10, 2007)

wade said:


> I'm cheating on my batch of Sparkling, I grabbed the free custom labels from George.




Should have waited Wade..........


Could have just stolen Joan's


----------



## Joanie (Feb 10, 2007)

Or.... I could have made one for him!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2007)

Yea but like I said my printer isnt working to good!


----------



## Joanie (Jun 14, 2007)

The finished product!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 14, 2007)

They look great Joan!



I never thought of the foils and wish I had.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Joanie (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks, Wade. 

Now where are your dressed bottles??


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 14, 2007)

Those look simply Awesome!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice Joan...I hope it tastes as good as it looks...


----------



## Wade E (Jun 14, 2007)

I have to clean them and apply the labels but I was busy tonight with other things and just finished degorging all yesterday.


----------



## Trigham (Jun 14, 2007)

beautiful simply beautiful


----------



## Waldo (Jun 15, 2007)

Great job on all of it Joan.


----------



## Joanie (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you all!

NW, it tastes much better than it looks!


----------



## scotty (Jun 15, 2007)

Say Joan Where di you get the foil???


----------



## grapeman (Jun 15, 2007)

Very nice looking job Joan. All the work that goes into making it must make it taste even better! It looks so professional you better watch out. You may need to get a liquor license to make them look that good.


----------



## kutya (Jun 15, 2007)

Joan; those labels are amazing... As always, wonderful job....


----------



## Joanie (Jun 15, 2007)

*Scotty*, I found the foil caps at a local place. They had 2 bags of 50 and each bag looked dustier and dirtier than the other. I don't think they sell a lot of them! I had a choice of black or black. I went with black.


----------



## scotty (Jun 16, 2007)

Joan said:


> *Scotty*, I found the foil caps at a local place. They had 2 bags of 50 and each bag looked dustier and dirtier than the other. I don't think they sell a lot of them! I had a choice of black or black. I went with black.




Thanks Joan



Good choice of colors



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 16, 2007)

Joan,
You keep outdoing yourself!!! Fine labels. I love the elderberry one!!


Ramona


----------



## sangwitch (Jun 17, 2007)

joan, you never cease to amaze me.






my photoshop skills are getting rusty. I'm going to need you to school me again.


----------

